

Google Fiber's broadband dreams aren't making cable TV any better - kanamekun
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/5/7339205/google-fiber-cant-fix-cable-tv

======
PaulHoule
I don't know if Google really wants to get into the cable TV business,
however, the benefit of offering the triple play is you get to sell more
services to support the infrastructure.

The real problems with TV however, aren't technological (easy to use set top
box) they are business problems; i.e. negotiating for the content rights with
the providers. For instance, since cable channels are bought and sold in large
bundles, there is no way I can say I want these channels but I don't want to
pay for ESPN ((1) I'm indifferent to sports, and (2) I hate ESPN SportCenter
which seems to be on much more often than actual sports) or Fox news, the
"Weather" Channel.

I think Google wanted to improve their economics by offering a triple play and
they didn't want to endanger the deal by doing anything radical.

